# Picture Quality Poor



## olson1952 (Oct 5, 2006)

I get this "oil slick" look whenthere are dark areas in the picture. IS this from the sat receiver or from my TV settings. I am a real rookie at this stuff. Thanks


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

olson1952 said:


> I get this "oil slick" look whenthere are dark areas in the picture. IS this from the sat receiver or from my TV settings. I am a real rookie at this stuff. Thanks


You will need to give more info than this. Like TV brand & model. How it is connected to the 622 and if it is thru an AV receiver before we can even attempt a guess what you are seeing.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Does it look like this?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66221


----------



## olson1952 (Oct 5, 2006)

whatchel1 said:


> You will need to give more info than this. Like TV brand & model. How it is connected to the 622 and if it is thru an AV receiver before we can even attempt a guess what you are seeing.


I have the 622 into my /samsung dlp with component connections. I have an optical audio out to my Yamaha AV receiver.

I have messed around with the brightness and contrast on the Samsung, but I still get this oily look that appears as spoltches on the screen.

It is probably a tv problem, but I am just checking. Thanks for the help.


----------



## blue (Jan 23, 2003)

Oil slick, eh? I might use that to describe highly compressed SD channels where you see blotchiness in background fields (light and dark). Are you seeing this on all channels?


----------



## R_Childress (Jan 4, 2006)

Check your HDTV settings in the MENU section and make sure that it has been changed from the default 480p to whatever your TV will support (720p or 1080i).


----------



## olson1952 (Oct 5, 2006)

blue said:


> Oil slick, eh? I might use that to describe highly compressed SD channels where you see blotchiness in background fields (light and dark). Are you seeing this on all channels?


Not on the HD channels, more on the SD channels. Does that make sense. I have the resolution set at 720 to match my DLP television/


----------



## dude2 (May 28, 2006)

Have any of you noticed the pq of the hd channels has taken another turn for the worse. HD net used to be razor sharp but not on my tv anymore.
Dave.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

dude2 said:


> Have any of you noticed the pq of the hd channels has taken another turn for the worse. HD net used to be razor sharp but not on my tv anymore.
> Dave.


When did it get worse and what were you watching? I've never watched get out before and the T&A bikinii show looks pretty good now. Of course if the girls had gunpowder for brains and then sneezed there would be no danger in the immediate area. ROFL. :lol:


----------



## M5Guy (Jun 24, 2006)

I have a Samsung DLP & believe it or not the picture is better when the tv is in 1080i mode, not 720p (which is native to the display!) Your blacks will never be really black with a DLP either, just dark gray. BTW, I have a 622 hooked up by component - DVI didn't look any better to me so I took back the DVI to HDMI cable for a refund.

Now I also have a Panasonic plasma with a 211 & it looks better on the HD channels with HDMI! For SD it looks best by way of S-video. You just have to experiment to see what connection & resolution combination looks best to you.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

_I have the 622 into my /samsung dlp with component connections. I have an optical audio out to my Yamaha AV receiver.

I have messed around with the brightness and contrast on the Samsung, but I still get this oily look that appears as spoltches on the screen._

This is a result of the settings in the service menu. I forget the exact name of the settings that do it, but basically there are algorithms that try to enhance the picture to give greater contrast by collecting similar-colored pixels into a larger pool of a single color (sort of an anti-dither.) As a result, gradiants, and largely-monochromatic areas really get messed up (dark rooms, fog, etc.) The collected areas are so small on the screen with HD signals that you don't really notice, but it's ugly with SD.

Get thee to AVS Fourm and ask for help in getting into the Samsung service menu and which settings to change. It's been over a year since I've done it myself and don't recall the details. It made a HUGE difference in SD picture quality (with a minor degredation in HD quality, but a tradeoff I was more than willing to make.)

_Your blacks will never be really black with a DLP either, just dark gray._

That's not true... that's generally true of a LCD projected display regardless (the LCD glass and the off setting isn't truely opaque, but if you're seeing dark grey vs black then it's entirely a matter of calibration and settings (brightness vs contrast, gamma levels, etc) for DLP. I can get deep black, though I prefer to edge off of that a bit so that it's not so hard on the eyes and the shadow detail is easier to pick out. Then again, I have one of the 1080p models which does have improved black levels off the earlier generation 720p models which might account for some of the difference (less light reflection, etc.)

Either way might want to ask about the service menu also if you want finer control of the picture. It helps.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

For example, movie mode does better with blacks even if the picture is less vibrant.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=665890&page=273&pp=30

_
I can only speak for myself...I initially thought I would never get used to the Movie Mode, but now it's hard to switch back to any other mode (due to the unnatural look, mosquito noise, and crushed blacks on various broadcasts and DVDs). I relate to you though when you speak of "realistic versus looking good," for I thought the Movie Mode lacked the WOW factor. But now I'm saying WOW when I see more detail and more realistic colors with less motion artifacts and mosquito noise. To illustrate the lack of detail in any mode other than the Movie Mode, I just watched a scene on Shark (on CBS) where a woman walks in the room with a black dress and in the Movie Mode every stone of the diamond necklace she is wearing is clearly seen, but when I paused it and checked out the other modes you could only see the big stone at the bottom of the necklace...it actually looked like she was wearing a pin instead of a necklace.

I spent one hour with the calibrationist and I was especially impressed with the detail in black scenes (a look at some of the dark scenes on Batman Begins, which I am very familiar with, really left me drooling) and the lack of distortion around edges. The colors were also much more realistic, especially greens and blues. As he switched to different modes it wasn't quite as bright in the Movie Mode, but the difference wasn't that great. He went into the service menu and showed me the difference when the iris was closed (that made it quite a bit darker). He preferred to leave the iris open about halfway (there is an "aperture" setting), and this was, IMHO, quite satisfying. (Maybe UMR or Eliab could weigh in on this and give me their opinion on this option.)
_


----------



## datbeme (May 17, 2006)

dude2 said:


> Have any of you noticed the pq of the hd channels has taken another turn for the worse. HD net used to be razor sharp but not on my tv anymore.
> Dave.


yes I noticed this as well starting last friday 10/6/2006. I went crazy looking for the casue and even accused family member of changing settigns in the 622 and/or the TV. I found out today there has been a software change and this is the most likely casue. If dish doesn't fix this soon i will drop them. I signed on to Dish for their superior HD PQ and HD channel selection. I am not giving them my hard earned $ for this garbage!


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

olson1952 said:


> I get this "oil slick" look whenthere are dark areas in the picture. IS this from the sat receiver or from my TV settings. I am a real rookie at this stuff. Thanks


Isn't what he sees Macro blocking. Green and blue in the dark black fields of highly compressed signals. WGN is one of the worst for this, like the "24" reruns. UUUgglyyy. I refuse to watch it no matter whats on. I get this on some SD but don't recall seeing this on HD. [63" Mits DLP].

Bear!


----------

